# First trip in the new skiff.



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

Picked up my new skiff on Saturday and had it in the water on Sunday to get some fish blood and slime on her. Kind of a slow day but it was nice to be in my new toy.


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice skiff and pictures. You planning on doing any modifications???


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

looks tippy!


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

> Nice skiff and pictures. You planning on doing any modifications???


Will more than likely end up doing some but for the most part it is just right. Needs the fuel and battery moved forward for sure though.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> > Nice skiff and pictures. You planning on doing any modifications???
> 
> 
> Will more than likely end up doing some but for the most part it is just right. Needs the fuel and battery moved forward for sure though.


Congrats, looks like it's rigged right right from the start. Plus you proved it's got mojo!
Before you move the battery and fuel forward, maybe try a doel-fin, see my report on one here: http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1231434008 different hull of course, but also run one on an LT25 and they make a world of difference, especially those that are stern-heavy.

-T


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Tom, I may try that.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats on the ride and the red!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Way to break it in!


----------



## Spoerle (Jan 7, 2009)

sweet lookin boat..u got anymore pics of it?


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

> sweet lookin boat..u got anymore pics of it?


Not yet, I forgot to take my camera last time out. I will get some on Sunday for sure though.


----------



## captron904 (Mar 9, 2009)

sweet boat, whats Justin been up to?


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

> sweet boat, whats Justin been up to?


Nothin much, took me buying a boat to get him back on the water again lol.


----------

